# Trump and G7 confrence next year.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So a Trump property is getting the convention next year.

1. Trump needs to show how this came about....ie: the process or who voted for it.
2. Trump needs to be very transparent about this whole thing.

The reason is if he just chose his place because he can that is wrong. If he can show that a bidding process happened and his place was the lowest big.... good. If he can show that other people other than him made this decision.... good.

But he needs to show these things. There will always be nay sayers or skeptics. But the more of a paper trail he can show that it wasn't just his decision. Then good. If not... this is a "HUGE" mistake and isn't "PERFECT". (Yes that is a dig on Trump).

Because I know technically he doesn't have anything to do with his resorts anymore since he took office. But it still looks bad. There is always a process when choosing venues for conferences and meeting places of this size. He needs to show that process... otherwise....BAD MOVE on his part. :bop:


----------

